# Free Live Stream of Semper Reformanda 2017 "On Holy Scripture"



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 21, 2017)

We are live streaming our conference this weekend on Facebook live:

https://www.facebook.com/gracefamilybaptist/


Here is the conference schedule:

http://www.gracefamilybaptist.net/events/event/35/semper-reformanda-2017/2017-10-20


We are covering the first chapter of the LBC 1689. The speakers are Richard Barcellos, Voddie Baucham and Guy Waters.


----------

